# Colored pencil brands



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

The original lead I posted here was terminated off the net somehow.

So, just to fill the gap I found this one, not as good but interesting: 

http://www.johannas-art.com/index.php/artist/colored-pencils-information-and-reviews


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! I personally really like prismacolor. They kick you in the butt financially everytime you purchase a set but I think its worth it. Luckily now I have several sets and just have to buy individual pencils to replenish stock..I use some colors way more than others. Prismacolors have a creamy feel when applied. I have other color pencil sets but they aren't anywhere close in terms of workability.

Great link!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do agree with the assessment on the tins they come in. Pretty much worthless.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I like Prismacolor also. I have the 132 tin (they currently came out with 150 tin, which looks really pretty to me). But I also have a 72 tin of Derwent coloursoft. I do like the soft milky texture and blending capabilities of Prismacolor. Yet the Derwents are a tad beefier to hold and sharpen well in an electric/battery sharpener. But the Prismacolor seem to have a more consistency in their texture. I believe it was an orange color in the Derwent that wares out exceptionally fast do to it's crumbling. I've noticed that crumbling affect on a few other Derwent colors also. And yet, when I'm laying it on thick it's nice to have those pigment crumbles to increase the color value. But all in all in my limited experiance, I like Prismacolor also.

There's a brand called 'Caran d'Ache' that I'm thinking of trying. Only because they are the most expensive and I like to see whats up.Then again paying $65 for a set of 16 is close to plumb-dumb. But I'd sure like to try them!


----------



## Billycamryn (Apr 3, 2014)

I usually buy Prismacolor pencils from JerrysArtarama.com. I find that they are the best in quality for my requirement.

If you want great colored pencils for the price I also use the Soho Colored Pencils I get online at Jerry's. Works great


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Prismacolor for me.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I found a money tree and decided to splurge. So, I bought a 120 tin of Caran D'Ache Pablo's and a 76 tin of Caran D'Ache Luminance 6901. My search for the perfect colored pencil is over. Far superior, in my opinion, to my Derwent's and my prismacolor's. The pigment is really intense, there is no crumbling like with my Derent's and no wax bloom like both Prismacolor and Derwent. There is a feel to the Pablo's I love and like love it's hard to explain. Each pencil feels like a little jewel. The quality is sooo obviously apparent compared to the above mentioned brands. Eureka!


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

i like prismacolor to, but I don't make a hole lota money so i just buy what i can afford. if I had all the money in the world, I'd buy a hole complete color wheel of pencils. but the most money i ever had at one time was around 50 or 70 dalliers. and it did't last long...


----------



## BrentyRT (Nov 14, 2013)

Sean, thanks for the review I have wanted to try Pablos but the price always stopped me. Your post helped me decide to go ahead. I like to try different brands of pencils and paper (going to try Stonehenge next)
my tags so far are :1 Tombow Irojiten & Lyra Rembrandt
2 Prismacolor & Derwent
3 koh-i-noor & Venus paradise


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Brenty, hope they're what you were looking for. I sure do like mine. I have a 12 tin of the Lyra polycolor. I tried those and a 12 tin of Faber-Castell and a 12 tin of the above mentioned 'Caran D'Ache Pablo's' and found the Pablo's, in my opinion, to be the best hands down.
I did want to try your #1, Tombow Irojiten. I've heard a lot of good things about them, but I gotta cool my jets on buying MORE pencils.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel underdressed. The most I can afford is the same stuff me kid gets. It's a challenge getting the effects I want, but still fun. I would appreciate having some desaturated colors some day.


----------

